# Idle Surge/Sputter Problem - '87 D21



## BBDirtbiking (Mar 6, 2009)

So my truck has been acting up lately, and it seems to be getting worse. I have changed/fixed/checked a couple things so far, that being: Checked all vacuum lines, and new PCV Valve. I also ran injector cleaner in my tank. 

Here is what I notice:

When I first get in my truck, and it is cold, it sputters like crazy, and of course idles a lot faster, at around 2000 rpm. 

When engine is warm, it will still sputter, but it isn't a more common occurrence, enough that it is definitely noticeable. When my truck is warm, also, the idle isn't always where it should be when warm, around 900-1000 rpm. But instead it sits at around 1800-2000, and it like surges down and back up, while surging the oil pressure drops down and up. Here is a video I took at a red light (sorry it is crooked), the engine had been running for about 15 minutes, and it was a good 100 degrees out, so it shouldn't be idling that high.

(Click on picture to play video)


Please tell me what you think is wrong? I am thinking it might be the Idle-Down Solenoid, or whatever it's technical name is. Also though throttle positioning sensor. 

Just please give me your feedback and ideas,

Thanks,
BBDirtbiking


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the sticky and read the codes...


----------



## BBDirtbiking (Mar 6, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> read the sticky and read the codes...


Wow, that is a very immense explanation of it on that thread. Confusing trying to read it and understand, but I will have to give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## BBDirtbiking (Mar 6, 2009)

Code 44: ECCS Normal Operations.

Well that didn't help, lol.

I still think it is a vacuum issue, so I think I am going to just replace all the damn vacuum tubes... I went through them all and they seemed good, but it really seems like a vacuum leak...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

try spraying with a lubriacant the throttle cable and linkage the the tbi..

when it is running push the tbi throttle lever back down towards idle and see if that has an affect..


----------



## BBDirtbiking (Mar 6, 2009)

It seems like whenever I have it in the shop and have the air intake and breather off, it runs great. So I might go get a K&N air filter, to let it have more air. Also, there is always one tube that comes off, so went and bought some tube, replaced it... Will see here within a couple days if it does it still at all.

Other than that, cleaned it just now, looks good! Lol.


----------



## lastcall (Aug 16, 2010)

Did this fix it?


----------



## BBDirtbiking (Mar 6, 2009)

It ran good for the last two weeks, a new high performance air filter would have helped make it better. But I sold the truck two days ago, and got my eyes on a 99 toyota.


----------

